# Copper Madness - 2015 Prius V - Illusion, Focal, Alpine, GZ, TRU, JBL



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Some of you who have been around diyma a while may remember the few Prius we have built over the years and how i have always commented on them being super SQ platforms even with OEM locations. So it was quite exciting for me to work on a new Prius V with some very rare and high end equipment supplied by the customer. 

the goals:

1. achieve a nice level of SQ with oem locations

2. Integrate an HDMI to optical adapter to the alpine H800 to use as the only signal source (oem JBL headunit not connected at the request of the customer)

3. maintain a totally stealthy appearance in the hatch and maintain a little bit of storage space.

lets get started 

first up, a quick shot of the car...i know its a prius but this is our first V. 



















so as mentioned before, the customer decided that the stock JBL system would not be integrated into the aftermarket system, as it will always pale in comparsion with his true source: his iphone output a pure digital signal through an HDMI to Toslink interface. Those modules were placed under the armrest tray so the cord comes out from the armrest for his iphone:










this is the hdmi to toslink adapter he supplied me, along with a 5volt voltage stepper to properly power it, wired together with an apple hdmi adapter plug. there is also a powered USB charging port wired in so the end cord can charge his phone as well:










this is then secured to the space under the armrest, and the wires lead forward:




























for the front stage, he gave me a pair of focal utopia Be midbasses, these were installed in the stock lower door location.

first, new speaker wires were run into the doors, and the outter door panel sound proofed with blackhole tile:



















then the inner door was sound proofed with some CLD damper:










i then fabricated some speaker adapters for the focal midbass, and coated them with several layers of truck bedliner to protect them against the elements:



















the spacer was then bolted to the door using oem hardware and mounting points:










and the focal utopia midbass installed:



















the door card itself also received ample CLD coverage:










and finally, a layer of 3M thinsulate, supplied by the customer, was laid down and glued to the door card to provide an additional barrier:










the same procedure was repeated on the passenger side:









































































for the mids and highs, because we wanted to achieve the best sq using purely the oem location, i supplied a pair of illusion audio c3cx point sources for him. these were wired up:










and then bolted to the oem location on top of the dash:










becuase the oem location is virtually open, i wanted to make sure to seal off the front and the backside of the midrange as much as possible to improve midrange performance, so what i did was to seal the holes with butyl rope, and then CLD damper over that, it isnt super pretty, but its effective:










same process on the passenger side c3cx:



















now one thing we needed to do was to still have the oem headunit to have some ability to provide audio output for BT and Navigation prompts. so what i did was to extend the factory dash speaker harness down to below the dash, and plugged the oem speakers in, and have them playing behind the dash on both sides:



















so thats it for the front stage, moving onto the wiring, here are pictures of the wiring bundle as it travels from the front of the car to the rear, ziptied to factory bundles every few inches, around the wheel wells i laid down some more CLD damper and thinsulate:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

moving to the main attraction, the hatch. so the idea for total stealth, and with the stock cargo plate in place, that goal is definitely achieved:










pull off the mat and you see the factory floor, still 100 percent oem:










open that up and here is what you see. a new shallower storage bin, wrapped in black carpet is there, allow him to still place items under the foor. inside the storage bin are two breathable cutouts with pull straps:




























pop off those covers and here is what you see. a single JBL GTI10" subwoofer resides upfront, while a opening with a mesh screen allows you to look down into a big Ground Zero Plutonium amp. very simple and functional 





































so this is an install that truly has more to see beyond the top layer, so lets get to the build pics of the hatch. 

first, the area inside the spare tire well was fully sound proofed, and then masked. 6 layers of fiberglass mat then wen on to form the bottom of the sub enclosure:



















once that cured, it was removed and topped with a pice of 3/4" mdf, and the edges blended in and sealed:





































this was test fitted back to the car to ensure that it is indeed at the proper angle and orientation as everyhting else that comes after will simply bolt to this:










then a square hole was cut out near the front, so the insanely tall JBL GTi subwoofer can sot as far down as possible, and various rivet nuts installed for mounting of the top layers:



















this the top portion of the box that when combined with the bottom portion, makes for a sealed enclosure of about .8 cubic foot before the driver displacement.



















this was then secured to the bottom portion of the enclosure and sealed, and then the entire thing was bolted to the car using the oem spare tire retaining location:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

this the first amp rack plate, and as some astute reader would realize, the single GZ 4 channel amp is not enough to power the entire system. so this actually houses an additional TRU copper 4 channel.  so here is the first amp rack secured and then the True amp secured and wired up:





































then comes the top amp rack which houses the GZ copper amp, this was painted black on the inside as it is visible with the top cover off:



















this is then bolted to the car:










rivet nut was then insatlled on the passenger side floor, which locates a small rack that will house the power distribution and barrier strips, here ist he rivet nut and the rack itself:




























and the same deal was done on the driver side which will house the customer supplied H800 processor. the processor rack took a bit more figuring out, as we were tight on space and i need a way to secure the dsp with the mounting feet pointing inwards, s four holes were drilled to allow me to secure the processor in that manner:




























and finally, everything was wired up and secured, quite a bit going on down there as i would say 





































if you notice, there is a small slot on the top amp rack, so is so you can still adjust the big gain knobs on the TRU amplifier without disturbing the GZ amp 










and here are the top trim piace and the storage well structure before and after upholstery:





































and here they are, mated together:










a painted aluminum mesh screen was added to the bottom of the piece under the amp cutout to give it some more visual impact 



















and finally, this piece was secured back into the car:










and finally, here is the top floor panel and the breathable grilles before and after carpeting:





































so thats it...actually these types of builds which maximizes sound quality, stealthiness and utility are among my favorites...aside from the spare, its kinda like having a pie and eating it too.

with the high end gear in place, this car for sure will sound quite good. but since the customer is pretty experienced with tuning and i am not very familar yet with the H800, i just did a pretty basic tune on the car...

from what i heard, its overall quite nice, good imaging and staging, the focal midbass provide solid impact, and the jbl sub is simple magical, it can get loud, go deep, yet completely blends into the music. and very surprisingly, there are virtually zero rattles from the oem cover in place...i was prepared to redo that cover if need be, but honestly, despite all the plastic back there, it was completely silent even with big bass notes.

I am sure after some more tweaking by the customer, it will sound even better. 

yeah bring on more prius please! 

if you need specifics on the amps used, i will see if the owner can comment as i am not all that familar with them and just hooked things up as he asked 

but it suuurrrreee is purrrty with all dem copper! 

until next time, 

Bing


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice build. Looks like someone went crazy on the DIYMA Classifieds then brought it Bing to install.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice Build Bing, what is the amp power distribution to the drivers?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

any chance this customer is local/willing to let me have a listen? the 3cx and focal midbasses are two products I'm really curious about and have not had a chance to hear.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

How'd you like that nice HDMI to Toslink rig?
That's pretty slick. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

That plutonium is a badass amplifier right there. A kickass install yet again.

Bing, Can you show any pictures of the rux placement (if there was any installed) and how does the HU and front cabin look like after the install...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Bluenote said:


> Nice Build Bing, what is the amp power distribution to the drivers?


honestly i forgot, i even had to ask him while building it which goes to which lol


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Lycancatt said:


> any chance this customer is local/willing to let me have a listen? the 3cx and focal midbasses are two products I'm really curious about and have not had a chance to hear.


sure i will send him the link to this build log, i think he may be on here already. so you guys can arrange it 

actually you would be a great tuning resource i think as well.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Babs said:


> How'd you like that nice HDMI to Toslink rig?
> That's pretty slick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


it worked great, infact, i have since gotten the links for them on amazon and gotten the same exact set up for another customer. its not as easy as mosconi amas2 interms of being unteathered, but it works very very well.

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*-


Yawar538 said:


> That plutonium is a badass amplifier right there. A kickass install yet again.
> 
> Bing, Can you show any pictures of the rux placement (if there was any installed) and how does the HU and front cabin look like after the install...


well, the rux now is just in the center console loose, i wanted to build a mount for it but he wasnt sure where he wanted to place it eventually so that may be another part of the project 

the rest of the interior looks 100 percent stock 

b


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like the JBL worked well on that small box. What are your thoughts?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

looks nice, is the OEM floor mat actually sitting right over the sub, without any venting between or through it?

does the floor mat act as a passive radiator at all, it looks like it would buzz at high volumes along with the factory floor panels.

in some SIS builds it looks like the amount of air exchange allowed for the subs to pass into the interior seems to be less than what would appear to be enough for unhindered operation of the sub.

I think that's just my own preconceived notions though, because if it works, then it works!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Round of applause!!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

teldzc1 said:


> Sounds like the JBL worked well on that small box. What are your thoughts?


the manual called for .75 sealed as optimal so i went for that


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> the manual called for .75 sealed as optimal so i went for that



i honestly dont get impressed by subs that easily anymore, but was this excellent. the only issue is its massive depth...that limits where they can go...

but so transparent, great transient response, yet awesome output and extension.

impressive.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cajunner said:


> looks nice, is the OEM floor mat actually sitting right over the sub, without any venting between or through it?
> 
> does the floor mat act as a passive radiator at all, it looks like it would buzz at high volumes along with the factory floor panels.
> 
> ...


i couldnt tell much of anything in this car...

i would say my own car is probably the best example of bass working through blockage. in my car, the subs fire into the bottom of the amp rack, sealed tight with amps, then through the floor panel, then through a solid rubber mat, then through the rear deck...and anyone who has heard my car can attest to what the bass sounds like 

b


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Good Lord Bing!!!!! Another one bites the dust....


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> it worked great, infact, i have since gotten the links for them on amazon and gotten the same exact set up for another customer. its not as easy as mosconi amas2 interms of being unteathered, but it works very very well.
> 
> 
> 
> b



Cool!! If you don't mind sharing maybe links to the parts list? 

I've seen a few like the parts-express or the monoprice audio extractors. While I did a hack to an airport express to get iPhone to toslink, I suspect this wired option is more reliable. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Babs said:


> Cool!! If you don't mind sharing maybe links to the parts list?
> 
> I've seen a few like the parts-express or the monoprice audio extractors. While I did a hack to an airport express to get iPhone to toslink, I suspect this wired option is more reliable.
> 
> ...


Sure. I will pull it up on my work email later

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> Sure. I will pull it up on my work email later
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Awesome!


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

teldzc1 said:


> Very nice build. Looks like someone went crazy on the DIYMA Classifieds then brought it Bing to install.


wish it was that simple and would save myself some $$, everything was purchased brand new through different time period and the GZ amp was purchased back in 2011, when there were no dealers in the states yet, I found a place that did the order and shipped direct from Germany, it took about 4 weeks total for shipping and to cleared custom. but has been sitting since then.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Only place for a rux in the Prius cars without losing the stock look, would be the sunglasses holder. 
I have another idea that I may post about after talking to JT. 

Sweet build.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

GS3 said:


> wish it was that simple and would save myself some $$, everything was purchased brand new through different time period and the GZ amp was purchased back in 2011, when there were no dealers in the states yet, I found a place that did the order and shipped direct from Germany, it took about 4 weeks total for shipping and to cleared custom. but has been sitting since then.


Sorry didn't mean to make it sound simple. Was trying to say that the parts selection reminds me of how DIYMA users look at the latest and greatest (and sometimes old school) and then select their favorites. 

Most of the SiS builds posted here use Mosconi DSP, Mosconi or Arc Amps and Illusion, Focal or AudioFrog Subs.

Definitely not saying anything wrong about it, just pointing out the flavor was different from other SiS builds. Craftsmanship still excellent though. I'm sure you're loving it!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> i honestly dont get impressed by subs that easily anymore, but was this excellent. the only issue is its massive depth...that limits where they can go...
> 
> but so transparent, great transient response, yet awesome output and extension.
> 
> impressive.


As a self confessed GTI Fanboy, this makes me feel good!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I think differential drive is a superior motor topology to XBL^2.

I would still like to see an IB install using the JBL pro audio neodymium version 18" as a low-weight, high output choice in a sports coupe.

2269H or 2268HPL, I believe...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

DLO13 said:


> Only place for a rux in the Prius cars without losing the stock look, would be the sunglasses holder.
> I have another idea that I may post about after talking to JT.
> 
> Sweet build.


this is a V though, and i look at two two possible places, one is upper part of the center console, and then also an add on below the headunit/shifter area.

i think its a different interior than yours.

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

GS3 directed me to these:

Amazon.com: ViewHD Premium HDMI to HDMI + Audio (SPDIF + RAC L/R) Audio Extractor | Converter | VHD-H2HSAs: Electronics

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CBCGAL8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00

and also you would need a hdmi cable, a standard apple digital AV converter, a usb to lighting cable, and hard wired usb charger like this if you want to charge the phone:

https://jet.com/product/8f8856e83b0...b925f61337ac&gclid=CJXpm83Ez8cCFcOBfgod9hsLJg


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> this is a V though, and i look at two two possible places, one is upper part of the center console, and then also an add on below the headunit/shifter area.
> 
> i think its a different interior than yours.
> 
> b


Way different interior than I remember. Failure.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

DLO13 said:


> Way different interior than I remember. Failure.


the only thing about the V, i wish they made it into a mini van...true 3 row seating with sliding doors


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

teldzc1 said:


> Sorry didn't mean to make it sound simple. Was trying to say that the parts selection reminds me of how DIYMA users look at the latest and greatest (and sometimes old school) and then select their favorites.
> 
> Most of the SiS builds posted here use Mosconi DSP, Mosconi or Arc Amps and Illusion, Focal or AudioFrog Subs.
> 
> Definitely not saying anything wrong about it, just pointing out the flavor was different from other SiS builds. Craftsmanship still excellent though. I'm sure you're loving it!


gotcha, no worries, i just don't have the time, tools and skills to put something like this together, so i just select the ingredients and let SIS do it's magic. 

what i tried to do is understand certain amplifier's sound signature and try to match with certain speakers to get the sound i want. i've never like using the eq and will avoid using eq at all cost. 

to my hearing, the eq tends to inject that little bit of artificial sound, if i can get away with just crossover, slopes and time alignment, and phase then it would be great.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Were you able to do that for the most part with your tune?


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

teldzc1 said:


> Were you able to do that for the most part with your tune?


I would like to believe so, but without others to have a chance to take a listen and to give feedbacks I won't know unit then. I've never competed, so maybe I don't have an idea of what it should sound like but I have listen to other cars that sounded good to me and try to get as close as possible or similarly to.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> GS3 directed me to these:
> 
> Amazon.com: ViewHD Premium HDMI to HDMI + Audio (SPDIF + RAC L/R) Audio Extractor | Converter | VHD-H2HSAs: Electronics
> 
> ...


Looks familiar. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2149380-post465.html


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

teldzc1 said:


> As a self confessed GTI Fanboy, this makes me feel good!


haha, me too

Bing, again one nice install!


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

papasin said:


> Looks familiar.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2149380-post465.html


yes richard, i believed you referenced the parts and the links in DLO13's pruis build thread and i got it from that build thread, and thanks for the links.

was going to get this: KanexPro Audio De-Embedder with HDMI Video Output HAECOAX B&H, but it appeared to be very similar but more expensive.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

looks like I'm going to get a chance to listen to this car pretty soon, the focal midbasses especially are something I've wanted to try out for awhile.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> GS3 directed me to these:
> 
> Amazon.com: ViewHD Premium HDMI to HDMI + Audio (SPDIF + RAC L/R) Audio Extractor | Converter | VHD-H2HSAs: Electronics
> 
> ...





papasin said:


> Looks familiar.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2149380-post465.html


Nice! Pretty slick.. I'd probably try to add lightning extension cable to hide the HDMI adaptor so it's just a regular cable showing with all the other business hidden. Funny the whole setup is mostly a buncha cable adaptors for such a simple thing. Makes me wanna re-try my Airport. hehe


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Babs said:


> Nice! Pretty slick.. I'd probably try to add lightning extension cable to hide the HDMI adaptor so it's just a regular cable showing with all the other business hidden. Funny the whole setup is mostly a buncha cable adaptors for such a simple thing. Makes me wanna re-try my Airport. hehe


had thought about and looked into this and Bing had tried it already on another install that came after mine and did not work. 

could be not the correct and compatible extension cable Bing got, but the one in your linked may be the answer. will need to try it.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I always wondered if the camera adapter worked to connect to a USB dac/converter.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Is there anyway that you can find out if the customer is interested in building and selling this to us ?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

It's simply parts and tesa tape really. Shouldn't be terribly difficult. The art is planning.. Having enough optical to reach the DSP, enough other cables etc. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Babs said:


> It's simply parts and tesa tape really. Shouldn't be terribly difficult. The art is planning.. Having enough optical to reach the DSP, enough other cables etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^what Babs said, I didn't build it. I simply got the parts and Bing knows exactly how it should be done and he put everything together very nicely.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you kindly for this information as I thought it was engineered specifically.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Gimme that amp. Gimme!

Great work though.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Babs said:


> It's simply parts and tesa tape really. Shouldn't be terribly difficult. The art is planning.. Having enough optical to reach the DSP, enough other cables etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah its nothing fancy, just the two pieces stuck together using 3M VHB tape. and then some tesa tape ont he wires


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

but if you want, i can do a special subaru LGT owner's edition of those two for two BEEELLION dollahs?


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> but if you want, i can do a special subaru LGT owner's edition of those two for two BEEELLION dollahs?


sounds like a deal to me:devil:

want to take an opportunity to say thank you to mike (lycancatt). I had a chance to meet up with mike a little earlier today and mike help me tune and fine tune the system, it sound much better now, clear, dynamic and musical.

thank you mike.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

it was an absolute joy to listen to this car, no noise, no pops, just good equipment playing back a good source..though I think I'm more of a rocker than gs3 is lol..

really liked the cx3 coaxials, they did an excellent job with whatever I threw at them, and required almost no eq.

he said don't use much eq, I think I did like 5 cuts and two boosts, nothing over 3 db, that's just how good the speakers/amps/install were. but they did make a huge difference in tonality and smoothness, no more peaks to distract from the music.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Awesome to hear. Mike, how far do u live from the shop? I'm wondering sometimes about having a real tuner local to me on retainer for certain builds. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

